# Perpignan/Nefiach



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi I've not posted for a while since we have gone full time in Jan. We are in the south of France (Perpignan) and loving it.
If there is anyone in the area who like to meet up for drink and a laugh just PM me and we will sort something out.

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat).


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

How wonderful for you! We were having a few days holiday in the Languedoc a few weeks ago - we love it too. Where are you now? We have to wait 13 years to be able to do full-timing by which we mean spending 6 months of each year abroad.

At present I have two cats and a third one round the corner. Probably I won't have cats at all by the time the project is underway. How does your cat like travelling in the van? Do you take him for walks on a lead? I would be terrified of losing mine... so they stay at home at present with a good friend.


----------

